# S.F Anarchist book fair march 13th-14th



## eataapple (Feb 14, 2010)

the S.F anarchist book fair is coming up next month at the hall of flowers all the info is in the link below. hope to see a few people there...http://anarchistnews.org/?q=node/10276


----------



## Tad (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be there! I went last year and it was rad


----------



## hawbs (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm hoping to make it that way, lotta friends'll be up there but really it will just be my excuse to catch out for some spring traveling...


----------



## hassysmacker (Mar 5, 2010)

i will definitely be there.


----------



## LarZ (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be there! Can't wait.


----------



## hassysmacker (Mar 11, 2010)

Perhaps those who are going, if interested in meeting each other, should propose a time, specific place to meet up and whatnot, as i'm sure there's going to be a toooon of people there?

I don't know, just a thought. Probably due to the fact that I'm assuming I won't really know anyone there.


----------



## connerR (Mar 11, 2010)

I should definitely be there, unless something grievous happens. I'd be down for a meet up at some point.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 11, 2010)

i will be there as well.....connor lets start an STP side discussion...on travell and whatnot??


----------

